# Illustrator & Photoshop flakey-ness



## holmBrew (Oct 10, 2002)

So almost daily Illustrator and Photoshop seem to forget about a few integral keyboard shortcut like:
spacebar = hand
cmd + spacebar & cmb + opt + spacebar for magnification
cmd for the selection tool and some others

does this happen to anyone else?  has anyone figured out why. it seemed to me that the problem went away in 10.1.5 or maybe 10.1.4, but since the 10.2.x upgrade is has returned. i notified adobe, but had no response.

i saw these messages in the Console:
Oct 10 10:36:06 localhost WindowServer[169]: CGXDisableUpdate: Updates disabled by connection 0xc603 for over 1.000000 seconds
Oct 10 10:36:34 localhost WindowServer[169]: CGXDisableUpdate: Updates disabled by connection 0xee0b for over 1.000000 seconds

I wonder if they lend  any clue to these problems...


----------



## cabbage (Oct 10, 2002)

There is a Keyboard Shortcut fix for Photoshop and Jaguar.  Have you installed that?


----------



## holmBrew (Oct 10, 2002)

No.  Do you have a link?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 10, 2002)

Look on versiontracker.com.  They've got them listed.

Er, actually, here:

Adobe PhotoShop Keyboard Shortcut Fix


That's the one for PhotoShop.  Didn't see one for Illustrator.


----------



## holmBrew (Oct 11, 2002)

I grabbed the fix, but it looks to be for a different problem. It seems to fix only an issue with the cmd+~(tilde) shortcut. There is a thread on the Adobe Illustrator forum on adobe.com that talks about the issue I am having and there, apparently, isn't a fix yet.

Here's the link (it may not work):
http://www.adobeforums.com/cgi-bin/webx?50@58.56wjaFrBleD.2@.1de613ce/7


----------



## Tigger (Oct 11, 2002)

I had the same problem with PS after updating OS X to 10.2

I fixed it by reinstalling PS.


----------



## holmBrew (Oct 11, 2002)

Hmm.  I 'll have to try that.  I tried re-installing both AI10 and PS7 when this happened before (pre-10.2) with no avail. I'll try it again.

The curious thing is that is never happend to my machine at home or my PowerBook Prismo, just the Quicksilver 800Mhz I have at work. This makes it extra frustrating and painfull.


----------



## holmBrew (Oct 11, 2002)

This problem seems to be related to mounted disks, and it seems primarily mounted windows(samba) volumes.  As soon as I mount a windows share the short cuts go away. This is very frustrating because I have to happily coexist in the predominantly winbloz-centric environment and must be able to work effective from these mounted winbloz volumes!

Damn you Adobe! Fix this!


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 11, 2002)

I've never had trouble with these at all... even with smb shares mounted.  
although I did reinstall PS after doing a clean install of X.2

I never have used illustrator though.


----------



## holmBrew (Oct 11, 2002)

I have considered doing a clean install, but since the same thing happens on my laptop that was totally erase and install I decided against it. 

I just hope adobe will release fix soon!


----------



## holmBrew (Oct 16, 2002)

On the Apple discussions, a post to a thread I started there about this problem offers a fix....sort of.

---snip---
Open system prefs > keyboard > move "delay Until Repeat" to off. that should do it, you might have to log out and log back in to get it to work. 
---snap---


it works with the only side effect being no char repeat.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 5, 2002)

The actual fix is this:

System Prefs > Keyboard 

check "Turn on Full keyboard Access"

restart your machine

have fun

This fix resolves all keyboard shortcut issues with Illustrator, Dreamweaver, Photoshop, Freehand, and any others that need to access this preference.


----------

